# Things that will help depersonalization recovery



## Eugene (Jan 29, 2013)

A few things that helped me with my depersonalization (and the anxiety causing it):

-This website: http://anxietynomore.co.uk/blog/2008/06/05/35/

-Meditation

-Staring at a non-moving object for 30 minutes (this is because your mind is relaxed enough to have noticeable relief from depersonalization).

-Completely ignoring my depersonalization

-Instead of looking at the "fogged glass", try looking through it. What I mean by that is, instead of thinking about how you are living with dp, try to remember how you lived without it, and try to bring that back. Pay depersonalization NO MIND


----------



## AussiePheonix (Dec 5, 2012)

Are you recovered?


----------



## louisedge123 (Jun 17, 2012)

i have recovered

the way to beat it

is to face all your anxiety and fears head on

basically going against your naturals instinct to run away and tense up, but no, stand your ground and feel that adrenalin flow through you without tensing up and blocking it.

going against the grain i suppose.

but yes all what eugene said will help


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

howe long did you have it


----------



## louisedge123 (Jun 17, 2012)

around 1 year 1 month


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

Not paying attention to it helps the most. I don't notice it too much anymore. The mind enhances whatever it focuses on. So then if we focus on DP continuously; well....


----------

